# Maxpedition or 5.11 Tactical



## BullseyePrecision (Jun 10, 2014)

Both of these companies have some awesome rigs that I'm having a hard time choosing. Hell maybe I'll get one from both companies. What is your opinion on the two? If you have one I would like to hear how you like it and how well it has held up.


----------



## jbrooks19 (May 22, 2014)

5.11 I have a ton of their stuff, good quality, a little over-priced though.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

I carry a Maxpedition Fatboy Versipack daily. The thing is solid.
The cloth is heavy duty, the seams are all double-stitched, the buckles are strong, and the function is excellent.
I've considered doing a review of my carry bag, and contents, but not sure people actually want to see what's inside a bag.

Before deciding which to go with, what are you looking for in particular?


----------



## BullseyePrecision (Jun 10, 2014)

Maxpedition and 5.11 have pretty similar products. I'm looking for good quality, functionality, made to add more bags to a bigger bag. Pretty much what they both have.


----------



## phrogman (Apr 17, 2014)

I have the 18 hour Covert. I have had it for a couple of years, it is my EDC or GHB. It has plenty of room for its size and plenty of pockets. I have taken it hiking with maybe about 20lbs of stuff in it and it was very comfortable. It is pricey but well worth it in my opinion.


----------



## pharmer14 (Oct 27, 2012)

Nothing beats a good ol' alice pack IMO...

For some, focusing on the bag too much reduces your ability to fill it. That's where I am at the moment. When things speed up income wise in a bit here, I may invest in something fancier...


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

Both make quality gear. I recommend between the two choosing which piece of gear fits your needs best since both makers are quality makers.


----------



## Purkeypilot (Dec 21, 2012)

Maxpedition is good stuff. That being said, GORUCK is the best in my opinion.


----------



## Dalarast (May 16, 2014)

I said before on here about my love of 5.11. I use the 72 rush as my patrol pack and I also utilize the Moab everyday as a man purse in country. Very modular and plenty of room. Pockets on the rush sometimes get out of hand when you first get it. Basically you will lose items in a pocket for a week.... Yes I'm speaking from experience. 

Maxpedition makes our duty bags for our equipment. It's an outstanding back that has a more civilian look to it which is great for incog travel. But that being said it's not as modular and only has a few Molle attachments. It has replaced my rucksack though as I removed the outer pockets and places on the Maxpedition for extra pockets and I can love and work out of that bag for a week without my main patrol bag. Great quality and comparable to my 5.11. 

Alice pack ta50... I bring one with my on every deployment and keep it at home for rucking. Just still love the feel of it for long rucks.... But the 5.11 replaced it for bug out potential though. My avatar pick actually is my 5.11 setup I use in country. Love it.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Dalarast said:


> I can *love* and work out of that bag for a week without my main patrol bag.\


Awww yeah... ;-)


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Would love to hear some reviews. Son 1 has some Max 5.11 stuff and likes it a lot. I just bought a Voodoo Tactical Molle Vest. Haven't tried it our, waiting on the attachments for my BlackHawk Serpa holster.


----------



## Dalarast (May 16, 2014)

Kauboy said:


> Awww yeah... ;-)


Not every bag can you love out of. Few you can live out of. Ha.

The biggest downfall with the rush 72 is the "helmet pouch". It's designed so an ach/Kevlar can slide right in so you can switch to soft. Downside is if you have a rhino mount or anything attached to your ach it doesn't fit. Use it for a laptop storage when flying as it's easy and quick grab. If you guys want full reviews I can type something up on the computer. iPod allows for to much spelling errors


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Thought I'd throw in a word about comparing a 5.11 bag with the Max bag I carry daily. This is by no means a thorough review of the products.
Saturday, I took the family to the new Gander Mountain that recently openend up to let the kiddos take part in the kid's fishing workshop they were doing. While looking around the store, I found myself in a section of just 5.11 stuff. Hats, shirts, pants, belts, and bags, all on display. When I spotted the bag that resembled mine, I picked it up to give it a once over.
I was not impressed. The material was thin and flimsy, the strap was thin and weak, and the whole thing seemed to collapse in on itself.
Compared to my Max bag that I was wearing, the quality just didn't match up.
Now, the other bags and gear they had would mostly all get the Kauboy seal of approval, but this one style of sling bag just wasn't up to snuff. Their belts, on the other hand, were superb amd priced great compared to most gun belts. I see a 5.11 dress gun belt being added to the b-day wish list very soon. High quality stuff right there.

I swear Ark, I do still intend to review my EDC bag one of these days.


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

I have a 5.11 Rush 24 and a couple Maxped Versi's, the Jumbo and Mongo. I use them for different things but the quality is there from both mfgrs. Lately I've preferred Maxped's offerings but that's like saying lately I've preferred ham & eggs to bacon & eggs


----------



## BullseyePrecision (Jun 10, 2014)

Kauboy said:


> Thought I'd throw in a word about comparing a 5.11 bag with the Max bag I carry daily. This is by no means a thorough review of the products.
> Saturday, I took the family to the new Gander Mountain that recently openend up to let the kiddos take part in the kid's fishing workshop they were doing. While looking around the store, I found myself in a section of just 5.11 stuff. Hats, shirts, pants, belts, and bags, all on display. When I spotted the bag that resembled mine, I picked it up to give it a once over.
> I was not impressed. The material was thin and flimsy, the strap was thin and weak, and the whole thing seemed to collapse in on itself.
> Compared to my Max bag that I was wearing, the quality just didn't match up.
> ...


What bag was it?


----------



## Dalarast (May 16, 2014)

Kauboy said:


> Compared to my Max bag that I was wearing, the quality just didn't match up.
> Now, the other bags and gear they had would mostly all get the Kauboy seal of approval, but this one style of sling bag just wasn't up to snuff. Their belts, on the other hand, were superb amd priced great compared to most gun belts. I see a 5.11 dress gun belt being added to the b-day wish list very soon. High quality stuff right there.
> 
> I swear Ark, I do still intend to review my EDC bag one of these days.


Kauboy -
Its almost the opposite between my 5.11 and max. No my max bag is an Army issued bag and probably about 5 years old; but the material feels a lot thinner than the 5.11. My 5.11 material is comparable to the same material as the ACU rucksack... thick and has plenty of stitches. This is big because I replaced a camelbak patrol bag that the zippers got torn out from frequent impatient need to get something out of the bag.  5.11 does alot of youtube videos show casing their gear and it answered alot of my concerns prior to ordering my 5.11. I think both bags are safe bets though and I only chose the 5.11 due to modular system with the moab. The click and go modular makes it convenient for packing a patrol bag and a secondary thats attached for a simple grab bag (this is awesome when traveling as I can carry the two bags attached but split them off so they fit into storage). The moab has ended up being my main bag though with a CLS bag attached to the bottom as its an easy sling bag that goes right over my kit when needed. I have also figured out how to attach the moab to my max "ruck" for added storage... and could probably attach it to any bag that has molle attachments....


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

BullseyePrecision said:


> What bag was it?


I wish I'd found a tag on it to let you know. It was a single strap bag like my Max Versipack Fatboy. It did have more webbing than my Max bag.
It looked *very* close to my Voodoo Tactical bag that I keep in my truck as a GHB.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Dalarast said:


> Kauboy -
> Its almost the opposite between my 5.11 and max.


I'm convinced that this wasn't the norm for their gear. Too many folks use and rely on their bags for them to be of low quality.
Like I said, the rest of the items they had were very nice. The 3 day bag they carry was very well made and durable.


----------



## Dalarast (May 16, 2014)

For anyone looking for a Maxpedition bag LA Police Gear has them on sale and you can get an additional 20% off with code MAXP20. Good till 10 August. Just thought I share!


----------



## brilton (Aug 7, 2012)

Y'all should check out hazard 4 as well. Newer company cool innovations like a fold up poncho made from softshell material, cool chest rigs for comms, packs and sling packs.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

brilton said:


> Y'all should check out hazard 4 as well. Newer company cool innovations like a fold up poncho made from softshell material, cool chest rigs for comms, packs and sling packs.


Link?


----------



## brilton (Aug 7, 2012)

www.hazard4.com I think their sales portal is www.gearbunker.com


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Awesome! Thank you.


----------



## brilton (Aug 7, 2012)

Their patrol pack looks perfect. Not cheap stuff but it's top notch.


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

Between my last post and this one I picked up another Maxpedition pack and must say I really like it. Haven't used it yet but the quality is fantastic!


----------



## brilton (Aug 7, 2012)

I have a versipack and love it.


----------

